# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  بحاجه  مخطط بووردة ننوت 3 n900

## user360x

بحاجه  مخطط بووردة ننوت 3 n900

----------

